# Christmas Unkindness



## Diwundrin (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 20, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## TICA (Dec 20, 2013)

Meanies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 20, 2013)

Is that Greenpeace Santa ???


----------



## Michael. (Dec 20, 2013)

Updated version



.​


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Is that Greenpeace Santa ???



Is he on a whaling ship?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 20, 2013)

I think North Pole Greenpeace Santa is into nobbling Russian oil riggers, it's South Pole Santa who's tormenting whalers. 
 Life's complicated innit?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh, that's way too complex for me. I need a Santa Grimoire!


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 21, 2013)

Well according to Dial-The-Truth Minsteries. (sorry wrong number!)

Santa is really Satan, somebody along the way cleverly made an anagram out of his name and presto chango, Satan is now Santa.

http://www.av1611.org/othpubls/santa.html

Hmmm...the way some folks go so over-board this time of year and go further and further into debt, buying more crap they don't really need, maybe this is food for thought!

Hey now when I over eat or have too much Christmas cheer, I can proclaim "The Devil made me do it."


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Well according to Dial-The-Truth Minsteries. (sorry wrong number!)
> 
> Santa is really Satan, somebody along the way cleverly made an anagram out of his name and presto chango, Satan is now Santa.
> 
> http://www.av1611.org/othpubls/santa.html



WOW! Somebody had entirely TOO much time on their hands with THAT article. I did less writing for my doctoral thesis.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> WOW! Somebody had entirely TOO much time on their hands with THAT article. I did less writing for my doctoral thesis.


That's what I thought too! 
There was a serious amount of time and effort put into it.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)

You are not kidding!  Now THAT is a ramble! 



Personally I go with the simplest explanation.  It's a variation on Saint.  as in Santa Gertrudis or Santa Cruz, also a corruption of Saint Nicholas.
Sant nichlas to Sant na chlas to Sant aclaus.  Try repeating Saint Nicholas really fast for a while and see how it comes out.

Duzzen madder anyway both Santa and Satan are figments of the imagination.  He's writing a volume on the similarities of Superman and Batman next at a guess.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> ...  He's writing a volume on the similarities of Superman and Batman next at a guess.



Oh, that'll be short - they have NOTHING in common! :wink:


----------

